
Former hedge fund quant exposing the dark side of dependence on algorithms - car
http://www.businessinsider.com/former-hedge-fund-quant-exposes-dark-side-of-depending-on-algorithms-2016-10
======
car
original article on Harvard Gazette:
[http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/10/dont-trust-
tha...](http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2016/10/dont-trust-that-
algorithm/)

